# Home Ranges



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Lets see some pics of your home ranges. I'm going to rearrange mine so I can shoot from inside our shop when the weather is bad.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can allready tell you mine is bad, it's just a worn out deer target that has a hole in its side and since my grandfather took the rebarb stakes for it now its just laying on the ground. My dad is wanting to sometime by the beginning of next year to slowly start an archery shop, just at first have it to where we can repare stuff, and if we start getting quite a few customers he will open up a bank account for it and everything and start to increase the shop and get the shop's name out there since the nearest shop from here is aboput an hour away and there are quite a few bowhunters in our area and then if we do all of that we will be sure to have a pretty nice 3-d range.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine's in my side yard. It's just a piece of plywood propped upright, with hay bales in front of it, and a bag target infront of/on those.


----------



## tyler nunn (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine's a bumblebee feild point target
leaned againsted the old broadhead target with gaping holes everywere so not very good but hey its best to me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

We are going to buy us a Bulldog target because they have a lifetime guarantee and free target face replacement we just have 2 pay shipping which is about $15, and then we will buy a replacement vital for our rinehart sometime next year since we rerely shoot broadheads and we will probably buy some paper deer targets and we are also going to buy a redhead or morrell big bag target for our archery room in our garage for paper tuning and just blank bale shooting when it's dark outside or whatever and also we just finished building our archery bench and our reloading bench which look really good and I will post pics of it all later.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got a big five by five target in the driveway and can shoot up to like 65 yard and woks just fine for me


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i am definatly lucky in regards to the room i have to shoot. I can step out my backdoor and there is a 90m (98 yds) range all set up and ready to go. Although i only shoot out to 70m which is about 77yds lol


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

1st picture is the main range we shoot on, we have stakes marked 10,20,30,40,50 and we can get back to around 62 we also have a cinammon bear, whitetail next to the butt, ram, antelope. Second picture is where we have our mule deer, elk, standing bear, wolf, and 3 whitetails. Third picture is our 100+ yard range, and down there we have a turkey, javelina, coyote, and a warthog. In the other parts of the yard we have a boar, a russian boar, another antelope, and a bear.


----------



## TheTargetMan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

mines allright 30 yards with a bulldog target I just cant shoot in the elements.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

looks sweet! i just got a huge amount of length and a couple target butts like what they use in FITA tournaments. Nothing like what u got lol


countryboy173 said:


> 1st picture is the main range we shoot on, we have stakes marked 10,20,30,40,50 and we can get back to around 62 we also have a cinammon bear, whitetail next to the butt, ram, antelope. Second picture is where we have our mule deer, elk, standing bear, wolf, and 3 whitetails. Third picture is our 100+ yard range, and down there we have a turkey, javelina, coyote, and a warthog. In the other parts of the yard we have a boar, a russian boar, another antelope, and a bear.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my range is awesome. i have a huge double man ladder stand that i built and stuck it on the side of my house. 20 yards from the target. which i have a BLOCK and a 3D deer.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

just a little 10 yard range in my basement for practice


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man countryboy, you sure do have quite a home range. This weekend we finished our work benches and heres the pics. One is mostly for reloading and the other for our archery but we will probably work on our bows on both tables and we are still going to also buy a couple of stools and another light for the archery table. I know this is home range pics but also lets see some pics of the workshops you guys have. Like I said, our is a work in progress but we have just about everything as far as the table and work area goes.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i have an interesting home range, archery crap area. Its kinda my whole house XD I have a blankbale in my living room, a full 90m range in my back yard, and enough stuff to run a full blown recurve and compound archery shop.. I would get some pictures up of it all but im at the OTC rite now so i cant really take any  if anybody that lives in atlanta GA needs a place to come practice some distance sometime just pm me and we can probably set something up. I have acouple 3d targets and some broadhead targets on top of my FITA targets.

Chris


----------



## PSJOFRN19 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our home range. Always a work in progress. Bedded sheep is 80+/- yards.


----------

